# question on loaded champion



## ATCman (May 10, 2007)

I hope this is not a stupid question. I recently bought a new loaded stainless champion in commander length. I am interested in possibly getting a 22 conversion kit for it but most of the kits specify that they do not work with ramped barrels. How do I know if the barrel is ramped?

Again, sorry if this is a stupid question but this is only by second handgun.

Thanks,
ATCman


----------

